
HAAARTLAND – The Audience Building Platform - stefankrafft
http://www.haaartland.com
======
stefankrafft
Marketing in a Digital World starts with understanding people. Join a brand
new way to get to know the secret factors of making outstanding marketing. You
set up the niches you want to interact with - we give the recipe to connect
with people.

